# Utah Chukar & Wildlife Banquet



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

This year's banquet will be held on February 9, 2008 at the Salt Lake Airport Hilton.

This is a great bunch of guys who are doing their best to improve habitat and provide increased Upland Game bird opportunities. This year alone, we installed over 15 guzzlers in Western Box Elder County. Not sure how many others were completed this year throughout the state.

You can contact Travis Proctor at 435-623-1898 to make your reservations or you can sign up for the Banquet using the new and improved Utah Chukar Foundation Website at: http://www.utahchukars.org

Let me know if you need any additional details.

See you there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Just an update, this will be a great banquet (and with slightly lower attendance because of low chukar numbers you might just have a better chance at the auctions/raffles.)

Here are a few of the items we'll have there:

*RAFFLES, GAMES, AND SILENT AUCTION*

Dog Training session w/ Quail
2 Person Salmon River Cast and Blast - 1 Day
2 Person Grouse Hunt - Deseret Land - 2 Days
Upland Vest
Dog Food 
Alaska Guided Fishing
Quality Knives
Chukar Prints
Ruffed Grouse Print
Small Game Prints
Wildlife Prints
Misc. Outdoor Gear
Wood Carvings 
Custom Woodwork
Taxidermy
Hunting DVDs
Archery Equipment
Preserve Hunts
Gift Certificates
Car Services
Outdoor Clothing
Hats
Decals
Pet care
E-Collars
Wilson Tennis Racquets
Wilson Clothing
And Much Much More

*LIVE AUCTION ITEMS*

#1 Print, to be named at auction (always a VERY HOT ITEM!)

#2 DLL Grouse Hunt
This is an exciting hunt for 2 people for 2 days up on Deseret Land and Livestock property for forest grouse. Lodging, meals, and licensing will be the responsibility of the winner. Hunt will be guided and will occur in September (October back-up) on a date arranged between the guide and the winner. Donated by the Utah Foundation for Quality Resource Management

#3 20 Gauge Benelli Montefeltro, semi-auto 
This is an excellent inertia driven shotgun for upland game. Retail is $920. Donated by Sportsman's Warehouse.

#4 Custom UCF Knife from Knives of Alaska and DiamondBlade LLC
This beautiful custom knife incorporates the newest cutting edge technology.

#5 Standing Ground Pheasants (artwork)
A beautiful canvas giclee reproduction by Rosemary Millett.

#6 Four Champions (Artwork)
A magnificent canvas giclee reproduction pointer painting. This fine artwork was created and donated by artist Julie Jeppsen who painted many originals for the esteemed Robert Wehle -founder of Elhew Kennels-. Ms. Jeppsen has the true gift of capturing bird dogs in action.

#7 Sportdog 1850 Trainer/Beeper Combo
Excellent waterproof E-collar with all the options you need and the ability to add another dog. Retail is $400.

#8 Custom Stained Glass Chukar (this custom piece is PRICELESS!!!)
Janice Staley is a talented local artist who annually donates a custom stained glass chukar to the Foundation. This form of artwork takes an incredible amount of time and patience and the ability to visualize the final piece long before it is complete.

#9 Franchi 28 Gauge AL Field - Semi-Auto 
Recommended by Ernie Perkins and known for efficient patterns, this 28 gauge is a great chukar gun for birds over point. Be careful, if you hold this gun, you'll want it! Donated by Benelli/Franchi. At 5.4 pounds, this inertia driven beauty is a true lightweight that performs. Retail is $725.

#10 Commemorative Chukar Mount (by our very own TEX-O-BOB...hey can you post a pic of last years mount?)
This beautiful show quality chukar was donated by Darin Gardner.

#11 Red Ryder BB Gun and Contribution to the UCWF Guzzler Fund
Here is your chance to make a generous tax deductible donation to the foundation and own a BB gun with custom UCWF inlay by Clyde Ward. The winner of this gun also sponsors a future Guzzler to be installed with a plaque in your honor.

If you plan on attending please do so ASAP to get your dinner choices in and seats reserved.

Thanks,

Caleb


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> #10 Commemorative Chukar Mount (by our very own TEX-O-BOB...hey can you post a pic of last years mount?)
> This beautiful show quality chukar was donated by Darin Gardner.


Here ya go.

This years mount will be a different pose, totally original and one of a kind.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I would encourage everyone who likes to hunt these birds attend the Banquet. There are many guzzlers planned across the state and the only way to get them done is thru the generous donations of those sportsmen who enjoy chasing them. If you can't attend the Banquet, send a donation.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin,
Post a pic of that beauty you did this year! I was amazed when I saw that litter bugger.....

Yancy


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Darin,
> Post a pic of that beauty you did this year! I was amazed when I saw that litter bugger.....
> 
> Yancy


Maybe I can post one for him when I get a minute...after all it is sitting in my office! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, here's the 2008 Commemorative Chukar.

This one I chose to mount in a cold snowy scene. Seems like that's what we delt with most this year so I found it only fitting to make this little hen look like she was wishing for warmer days.

Enjoy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex that look awesome there man. nice job.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin,
If you ever learn how to do ducks.....let me know! HA HA  

But seriously folks.....Quality like those two birds is why I won't go anywhere but Darin for my bird taxidermy! Just got my Pin back from him.....WOW! Thanks again Darin, for a job well done!

Yancy


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Darin,
> If you ever learn how to do ducks.....let me know! HA HA
> 
> But seriously folks.....Quality like those two birds is why I won't go anywhere but Darin for my bird taxidermy! Just got my Pin back from him.....WOW! Thanks again Darin, for a job well done!
> ...


No sweat Bra!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

duckhunter1096,

I keep telling you to come and see me if you want waterfowl mounts done, but you keep going to that Tex-O-Bob guy. :roll: :lol: 

I want to see this awesome Sprig mount...can you post pics?

Nice devil chicken mount Darin, fat and plump - just how I like them.

SD


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll post a pic when my lazy a$$ gets it in photobucket. Most likely, tomorrow. I'll have to get pics of my brothers birds too.....Amazing stuff right there!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Like I said, I have this mount of Tex sitting in my office and I tell you his work is second to none! Thanks Darin you did a great job!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

bwhntr,

You say you have this mount of Tex in your office...I'd like to see that. Darin mounted. I don't care who you are, now that's funny right their! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

bwhntr, I'm just pulling your chain dude. Darin does good work.

SD


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> bwhntr,
> 
> You say you have this mount of Tex in your office...I'd like to see that. Darin mounted. I don't care who you are, now that's funny right their! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :rotfl: Are you sure you want to see a pic of that??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Not really,

He is what we call "Little Bear". He's small and hairy all over. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take Care,

SD


----------

